# Turkey Getters



## myingling (Aug 17, 2012)

Few pots i made up using wood i got from few fine fellows here on the site  
droped over to Rockb website picked few blanks up buckeye burl 
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2622.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2621.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2616.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2615.jpg

And some cactus cast pots from joe and chris 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2589.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2585.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2634.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2636.jpg

Multi colored cactus andsome mineral stained maple i dug up 
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2627.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2625.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mike those are really nice.......


----------



## drycreek (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 17, 2012)

Mike,
Those are sick. Wow!!!!!!!!!:allhail::thewave:

Your box went out today with the other call blanks so you should have it mon or tues.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow - REALLY nice calls. Great job turning - excellent choice of woods and the castings rock also ! 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2012)

Whether they get turkey's or not they will definitely get turkey hunters. Super nice looking calls.

:welldone:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 17, 2012)

those are the bomb great lookin slates  duckman


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 17, 2012)

Those Look Great!
Very Nice Job.


Now Can Someone Explain To The Californian What A Turkey Getter Is....?:dash2:


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 17, 2012)

Those are beautiful


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> Those Look Great!
> Very Nice Job.
> 
> 
> Now Can Someone Explain To The Californian What A Turkey Getter Is....?:dash2:



A "getter" is slang for a "call". In this case a striker call - should be called a "scraper" IMO. The call lures the unsuspecting future Thanksgiving feast in, and the caller (hunter) retires the turkey (kills it. shoots it. snuffs out its precious life) and then goes and gets its lifeless dead carcass for consumption. 

Turkey hunters are a ruthless, evil lot. They eat meat. Turkey meat. They'll even eat cows, Bambi's cousins, Porky the Pig's relatives, cute little bunny wabbits, ducks (Donald & Daffy's offspring) and heck they'll even eat poor little fishes.

They are a gruesome bunch, not to be messed with.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats Awesome!

I Wish I Could Catch My Own Thanksgiving Turkey.... In Style!

Unfortunately All We Have Here To My Knowledge Is Pigeon...


----------



## myingling (Aug 18, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> Those Look Great!
> Very Nice Job.
> 
> 
> Now Can Someone Explain To The Californian What A Turkey Getter Is....?:dash2:



Kevin is right their realy called pot call and peg 
and do reproduce the sound of turkey when you strike the copper or slate with the peg ,,,and for the record i have only eatin crow bout 4 times got to get them when their young to be tasty


----------



## rockb (Aug 19, 2012)

Those turned out beautifully Mike. The buckeye found a good home. Thanks for posting the pics. Rocky/rockb


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 20, 2012)

great looking calls!!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 22, 2012)

Outstanding Looking Pot's. Nice work. Rick


----------

